# New Member



## cferraro04 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi my name is Charles and I am posting new here on MT.  I am interested in meeting new people and learning what I can.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome Charles what type of MA do you practice and we have alot of great people with alot of knowledge around here.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey, Charles!

Welcome to MT!


----------



## cferraro04 (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow that was a quick response.  I practice Tang Soo Do (Korean) Karate since 1965.  I also practice Aikido, Jui-jutsu, Kali, Haidong Gumdo and Tai Chi


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds like you have a well rounded resume there we could use some more input about Korean Karate.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello Charles, welcome to MT! ... enjoy.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 
I look forward to your posting
You seem to have a vast amount of experience and knowledge which you can share with us


----------



## Tames D (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG
www.csraDefensiveArts.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Charles!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome KJN Ferarro..


----------



## Drac (Apr 7, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  Its always good to have more TSD around!


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 8, 2007)

Charles!! another Kali guy!--c'mon in, sit down, take yer shoes off (no, maybe skip that part) and make yourself at home. Plenty of nice folk in here to help when needed.

Buzz


----------



## cferraro04 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome...and Happy Easter.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 8, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT, its awesome how many new people join.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Charles!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, charles!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, Charles!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome, I am also new and am still getting my feet wet so to speck, see you around.    

Wes


----------



## exile (Apr 22, 2007)

It's good to have you with us, Charlesand the KMA forum is a very active place, as you'll soon see, if you haven't already. I'm looking forward to your posts!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 29, 2007)

Greetings Charles, you will like this group, they are very friendly.


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 29, 2007)

Good to have you aboard, Charles! Welcome to MT!


----------



## MetalStorm (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------

